# Antique Manson Bicycle



## jacob9795 (Oct 29, 2018)

"I found this wooden wheeled Antique Manson racing bicycle. See photos for details, contact me if you have any questions or would like more details.
Thank you "

Linky: 
https://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/bik/d/antique-manson-bicycle/6732009012.html


----------



## gtdohn (Oct 29, 2018)

That is Reed (underground bicycle shop) here on the cabe.


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Oct 31, 2018)

Hello folks


----------

